# Looking for a certain type of unlocked dumb phone



## Farmgirl22 (Jun 12, 2006)

I'm seriously full of questions lately, eh? Anyway, I currently have an LG Freedom that I can't stand. I hate the touchscreen (and all touchscreen phones), I hate some of the "features", and from looking at the U.S. Cellular website, they don't offer anything that is what I'm looking for.

Here's my list of specs (pretty short, I promise!)


Number pad on the front
Slide out keyboard
Compatible with *US Cellular* (I'm not able to switch carriers for both contractual and service area reasons) I believe they are CDMA
NO TOUCHSCREEN!!
I really miss the feature where you start typing a number and it pulls up the matches--want this back!!
I also really want a phone book that is easily navigable and intuitive--for example, I want to be able to search for "pizza" and have it pull them up, instead of having to search by whatever the first word in the entry is.

I found a couple of pictures of phones that are basically what I want. I don't know their generic name to search by on eBay or whatever, so if you know that they're numerical-faced sliders or something, that would be great! I'm not a brand snob, I'll take whatever as long as I can get the number pad on the front and the slider that works on US Cellular. Though neither of these specifically will work for me (they are GSM), they show the features I'm looking for.


----------



## Farmgirl22 (Jun 12, 2006)

Bump


----------



## Farmgirl22 (Jun 12, 2006)

Bump


----------



## Farmgirl22 (Jun 12, 2006)

So I'm guessing that this is something that is impossible or illegal?  Anyway, I found an LG Banter that looks like it would meet my requirements and that was sold by US Cellular, but I can only find them used.  Has anyone had a good experience buying a used phone? I mean, they seem to be cheap enough that it doesn't seem like a big deal, but just the same...


----------

